# Gamo springer upgrades



## Ranchero50

No real gun porn since I put it together without taking pics but...

I have a Gamo 1200 Big Cat, used for urban 'pest removal' and plinking stress relief. It's been stock and working fine for two years but since it was raining I took it apart today after searching things to do to it. I didn't like the excessive twang and rattling from the spring so I downloaded a tune up how to from here: https://www.charliedatuna.com/index.html

Basicly took the receiver apart, used my drill press as a spring compressor to unload the compression spring, sanded and honed all the rough finishes, polished the spring too. Made a brass spring cap for the piston end and a nylon cap for the stationary end, both fitting the spring ID better than the cheap stamped OEM parts. 

Reassembled and it's a different gun. The twang is gone, the recoil is about the same Accuracy is about the same too, groups around 1" @20yds for me with the 4x scope. The biggest difference is now it's firing crossman hollow points supersonic half the time. It'll poke a hole in the steel barrel when it does, or two hits when it doesn't. I was tinkering around and put a dab of hydraulic oil in the cup in the back of the pellet and it'll really put a hole in the barrel like that, cracks louder than a .22 and kicks a bit more than normal.

I'm out of PBA ammo and the other Gamo ammo I have doesn't shoot as well as the cheap Crossman stuff but this is fun for a rainy day. The shot pellets I've found are just flat discs too.

Jamie


----------



## BOB350RX

got a question for ya, need to pop a wood chuck in a realy urban [-X setting, any ideas on an air rifle than can acomplish this with out the local residents hearing me? i would set a trap for it but its not on my property, and my brother in law would wait a week to tell me i got it and when that happens it will be his prob..any sugg?


----------



## Ranchero50

I had a $60 pump remington with a little scope for a couple years but it got to the point it wouldn't drop a tree rat. In fact I ended up causing one to commit suicide because I hit it 8 times up in the tree and it ended up just jumping from 40' up. No bullet holes in him but I was tagging him with each shot.

Honestly, I like this Gamo for urban hunting. The normal shot is quieter than a screen door slamming and as long as the round doesn't go supersonic you don't hear it over the piston and spring. The Remington I had wasn't much quieter but it sure was weaker. Worse case, open a door and shoot from inside out, mostof the noise will stay inside that way.

Jamie


----------



## BOB350RX

thanks, i thought of using a have a heart trap and waiting till i got home to take care of it but not sure what to use as bait for the lil bugger. raccoons are easy, but a woodchuck. :?


----------



## RPjet

Get yourself some of these:

https://www.cci-ammunition.com/products/detail.aspx?use=3&loadNo=0038

Pellet guns make more noise than these. The neighbors won't even hear the report. (Don't ask me how I know) :twisted:


----------



## BOB350RX

aha perfect... :twisted: chuckies days are numbered :twisted:


----------



## wasilvers

BOB350RX - There are guys that will happily take that chuck out for you along with any other squirrels you want removed. They will use a silenced airgun (legal) and no one will be the wiser. That is if you don't want to do it yourself... 
https://www.network54.com/Forum/414006/
https://www.network54.com/Forum/79537/

If you trap him, a 22 short will fire from just any 22, you just have to load it manually. On my rifle it is a quiet report (like a cabinet closing, much less than any airgun I've owned. I shot some 22's this weekend, the subsonic (800fps) ones still have a loud report. The shorts were the way to go for stealth, but they are so slow, they are not for any range of shoots.

Ranchero- I have a BigCat that doesn't shoot straight no matter what I do to it. What ammo are you using? I can't get a group better tham 3" at 10 yards. My other guns are .5" at 10 yards. I did the spring tune and it shoots a 10 string shot with less than 10fps deviation - just will not spit them out straight.


----------



## BOB350RX

the chuck is my brother in laws problem im the only hunter outta the bunch so he asked me if i had any ideas, other than lettin my .223 fly at him i didnt i never had to worry about that kinda thing i grew up on 50+ acres. needless to say when i lived at home i would have to clean brass out fro under my bed and outta the toilet in my room, played connect the dots once with my mini 14. lots of fun but i stripped pain off the wall with the brass :shock: (30rnd mag) moms was not happy


----------



## Ranchero50

I just shoot the Crossman hollow point. The gun seems to like heavier ammo. I also got a sample pack of Gamo stuff and mine doesn't shoot it as accurately as the cheap Crossman stuff. Granted out of ten shots I'll have at least two go wild but usually I can tell which ones will by excess casting flash or deformed cups on the back. I shoot off a rest, usually the doorjam or drill press and hold the gun pretty tight. Since deburring the reciever it seems to shoot better and definately smoother. It got rid of the heavy twang and chattering feeling as it fires.

I want to get one of the trigger upgrades for it, really have to concentrate on the trigger pull with this thing. I usually put a little oil on my trigger finger and it pulls smoother. But when it's on, it's pretty good.

Jamie


----------



## wasilvers

Bummer, thanks, that's what I was running through it. I thought it might need a good breakin so I ran 400+ through one night - still shoots the same. I think I'll just have go get rid of it. I do like the feel of it and it fits my hold nicely, but just will not put them straight. It would be different if was vertical stringing or just right or left, but it's all over the place. Wish it was easy to replace the barrel like some of the crossmans.


----------



## Ranchero50

The barrel is only held on by one screw... Remove the trigger guard and two screws in the forstock and the stock is out of the way.


----------

